# Lock & Dam 1/28/09



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I only caught 4 whites at the lock & dam today. The cold front that came through last night really shut them down; the high temp up there was in the low 40's today. However, there was not enough rain to muddy up the river. The bank was so slick from the rain that if I had not been holding onto the cart track I would have fallen. With no more rain it should produce Saturday, and maybe Friday.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good to see you report even if it wasn't lip rip'n, tennis elbow swelling, boat sliming, John Wayne walking at the marina type fish slaughter. Something tells me you knew better Don, but you couldn't control the itch.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Sounds like a good day! My union brother "bayouboy37" and myself were checking out all your white bass post and thinking if it gets nast feb 1st we were gonna have to hit you up to learn the whitebass ropes! we can hold our own in the salt, but its time for some fresh!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the report. You are probably right about this weekend, it should be good by then. Fishing pressure will be light since it is Superbowl weekend.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey WB, don't slip and fall and get hurt....we need peps like you to help with fish reports out there. How do you get to the L&D? hear alot about it and want to try this season. Need to get enough fish for another fish fry at SS place.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Johnny, we have not met in person yet, but you sure have some of me figured out. I did tend to know better, and could not control the itch! LOL

Norm, (Bowhntr) the lock & dam is at hwy 7 between Centerville and Crockett. It is about 19 miles east of Centerville, which I think makes it about 14 miles west of Crockett. I believe you said you had a john boat also, which is perfect for the L & D. The old l & d is visible looking north as you pass over the river on hwy 7. The boat cart is north of the bridge on the west or Centerville bank. 

Ninjazx9rrida, I hope you and I don't have to walk 2/1. The spawn will last probably through mid March depending on water levels & flows.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report! A bad day fishing sure beat s th ehell out of working!!


----------



## elpescador24 (Aug 12, 2005)

whitebassfisher ,i am surprise didn't you drop your boat in the river.well i know when its good you can really do good off the bank..we've been hanging ours downstream...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I did launch the boat and still did that bad! LOL They won't let you ride the cart down, you probably know the story of the cable breaking.



elpescador24 said:


> whitebassfisher ,i am surprise didn't you drop your boat in the river.well i know when its good you can really do good off the bank..we've been hanging ours downstream...


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

*El Pescador*

2 questions:

1- How far did you go downstream?

2- My boat is too big, but I am curious how you get the boat from the trailer to that platform/hoist launch? I am assuming something a little more technical than elbow grease.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Not to steal Don's thread, but you jerk, push and pull the boat on the trolley. And as far as going down river look at Google Map and you will see where the river bottle necks down and takes a right turn, that's where you need to know what you're doing. The river at 9.5ft and higher can be run by a 14ft with up to a 25hp. We use a 14 with a 25 when it's 8.5 ft and below and we've gone as far as Indian Crossing, about 10-12 miles.We're very familiar but still hit things. If you go far enough down there's( about 4 miles) a place that has just enough room for your prop to work and then you still have to ease through there, or drag your boat around it. The important thing to remember is going down river is easy, it's the coming back. As far as a Kayak trip you have still water, thin and even some moderate swift, that's at 8.5ft. and less. I'm going to buy one of those things one day and do that.


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

Sounds like elbow grease for sure! I am looking at going down river, was just curious. I fish up closer to the dam when I go. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

*Just wondering....*

how far is it from riverside (hwy 19 ramp i think it's called) to L&D by boat? i'm not gonna try it, but I know someone whos done it (15 plus years ago in a bass boat) and said they ran out of gas about a quarter of the way back after they made it there and filled the coolers with fresh fish.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow, I don't know. River miles are SO much more than crow fly miles. My ball park guesstimate would be 60 miles one way. One thing I do know, if that bass boat you referred to had used the hwy 21 ramp instead of the hwy 19 ramp they would have saved a lot of boat running.



Slim-N-None said:


> how far is it from riverside (hwy 19 ramp i think it's called) to L&D by boat? i'm not gonna try it, but I know someone whos done it (15 plus years ago in a bass boat) and said they ran out of gas about a quarter of the way back after they made it there and filled the coolers with fresh fish.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Wow, I don't know. River miles are SO much more than crow fly miles. My ball park guesstimate would be 60 miles one way. One thing I do know, if that bass boat you referred to had used the hwy 21 ramp instead of the hwy 19 ramp they would have saved a lot of boat running.


I tried to measure it on google earth, but never could get it since i had to keep zooming in and out. i know it's a long haul, and there were more that a few cases of beers involved im sure. It might be a fun trip to do one three day weekend, just take off and float your way back that ain't for me though I take the "run and gun" approach, if i ain't catching im movin.


----------



## elpescador24 (Aug 12, 2005)

wbfisher,i have made that run from the 21 bridge up to elkhart and keechi in phils 19ft.bayliner.of course this was a high water year.about twenty years back or so.old man charolton;s boat ramp.from there its about approx.30 to 35 miles up.Right now that river is low and dangerous,alot of stumps n sandbars.


----------



## elpescador24 (Aug 12, 2005)

slime n none.it was a long haul then...full throttle is not recommmended now.there is alot of good fishing from 19 to hiwy 7.there is alot of water between those bridges.
wbfisher do you remenber ken hoffman who use to guide on the trinity river water shed back in the 80's.he would camp out at charolton's place
and take customers from there to fish upstream.he had a 22ft pantoon boat that he would use on the river.(again high water year).caught many a whitebass on that stretch of river.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Yes I remember Ken Huffman; he used his answering maching to give out fishing reports, I fished with Jim Durham once, Ken's FIL. Ken Huffman seemed to really like Clarence Charlton. 

One funny thing about Ken Huffman's reports; since he was a rotating plant worker, his message or report maight change at practically any time. Apparently he left the ringer off, and you could call anytime night or day for a report. Many years ago now, I called for a report and a lady answered who had nothing to do with Ken Huffman. The phone company gave Ken's old fishing report number to some innocent lady who got barraged with calls at all hours! LOL She told me that she had gotten a LOT of calls from people wanting to know the white bass situation.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

How is the ramp at highway 21?


----------



## Capt. Bad Ace (Nov 22, 2008)

*Lock N Dam Sunday morning*

The river was dead this morning. Four of us ended up with four fish. No one else catching either. Went a few miles downstream and fished several sandbars...nothing. Has anyone fished the mouth of Boggy or Keechi creek? Boggy mouth produces sometimes even when fairly dry.sad3sm


----------



## elpescador24 (Aug 12, 2005)

railman couldn't tell you anything about the 21 ramp.i launch from charolton's ramp back way back.private ramp on his place.though charlotons ramp was near the 21 bridge ramp.


----------



## elpescador24 (Aug 12, 2005)

capt.bad ace i was ther today at the lock.we were downstream in a 16ft.jon.we didn't do as good either.27 fish with half being females.it was slow compared to the last 3-weeks ,when we have been limiting....there was 3 of us in our boat.


----------



## allenhuffman (May 21, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Yes I remember Ken Huffman; he used his answering maching to give out fishing reports, I fished with Jim Durham once, Ken's FIL. Ken Huffman seemed to really like Clarence Charlton.
> 
> One funny thing about Ken Huffman's reports; since he was a rotating plant worker, his message or report maight change at practically any time. Apparently he left the ringer off, and you could call anytime night or day for a report. Many years ago now, I called for a report and a lady answered who had nothing to do with Ken Huffman. The phone company gave Ken's old fishing report number to some innocent lady who got barraged with calls at all hours! LOL She told me that she had gotten a LOT of calls from people wanting to know the white bass situation.


just a note… Ken Huffman passed away in 2017. I had just found some 1988
View attachment 4599368

computer graphics I did for one of his videos that was in a booth at a Houston Boat Show and would have loved to have revisited them with him.


----------

